# September Challenge #4: Artistic Movement- Pointillism



## martygreene (Sep 15, 2005)

Pointillism is a style of painting in which non-primary colors are generated, not by the mixing of pigments in the palette nor by using pigments directly, but by the visual mixing of points of primary colors, placed in close proximity to each other.

Originally developed by Neo-Impressionist Georges Seurat, the movement is also associated with Paul Signac, Henri-Edmond Cross, and Vlaho Bukovac.

When viewed from a distance, the points or dots cannot be distinguished, and blend optically into each other. This means that with the same set of primaries, pointillists generate a different range of colors when compared to artists using traditional colors or color-mixing techniques. The result is sometimes described as brighter or purer since the eye does the mixing and not the brush.

A well known example of such painting is Georges Seurat's _Sunday Afternoon on the Island of La Grand Jatte_


 
Image links to larger version


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm going to try to do a better one this week!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 19, 2005)

my goodness that is gorgeous girl!!! you are so stunning! your blending is perfect. loves it


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2005)

So the idea is to create the illusion of a blended image; not with sweeping brush strokes but small points of color! Yessssss.; I love the concept of this challenge (totally fashion forward, ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Think Mixing Medium, Pigments and a fine eyeliner brush.  <3


----------



## martygreene (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_So the idea is to create the illusion of a blended image; not with sweeping brush strokes but small points of color! Yessssss.; I love the concept of this challenge (totally fashion forward, ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Think Mixing Medium, Pigments and a fine eyeliner brush.  <3_

 
You are correct! I'm dying here too, I leant my camera to my father recently, forgetting it was my turn to choose challenges. Of course, I choose ones that I want to do, but can't take any photos! Whoops!


----------



## user4 (Sep 19, 2005)

i cant wait to see the things u guys come up with... i know i cant do this... one, i dont have the tools for it and two i'm just not THAT creative!!! i suck... lol... but i cant wait!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i cant wait to see the things u guys come up with... i know i cant do this... one, i dont have the tools for it and two i'm just not THAT creative!!! i suck... lol... but i cant wait!_

 
If you've got a couple differant colors of eyeliner or lipliner, you could totally do it! You could focus on lips, or cheeks, or any area. It doesn't have to be specifically the eyes.


----------



## Vespcat (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's my attempt, one eye took ages, so i gave up on doing the second one!
Sorry if the pics are a too huge! :S


----------



## Jude (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vespcat* 
_Here's my attempt, one eye took ages, so i gave up on doing the second one!













_

 
aaaaaarrrrgh... I love this.  I tried one today and bagged it because I need a finer tip brush.  Love Love Love!


----------



## Vespcat (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DopeSickGirl* 
_aaaaaarrrrgh... I love this.  I tried one today and bagged it because I need a finer tip brush.  Love Love Love!




_

 
Aaw, thank you!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it looks a little messy, but it's the best i could do, that took me almost an hour lol. I couldn't find a decent brush either so ended up used one of my really fine acrylic paint brushes, worked a treat, although was difficult getting the dots to look neat!


----------



## user4 (Sep 19, 2005)

it looks so nice... wow!!! that must have been exhausting!!!


----------



## mrskloo (Sep 19, 2005)

That is really beautiful, Vespcat! 
I can't wait to see more.


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 21, 2005)

Vespcat that is amazing!!! i really dig the eye look it's so cool!!!


----------



## pinkmilk (Sep 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vespcat* 
_Here's my attempt, one eye took ages, so i gave up on doing the second one!
Sorry if the pics are a too huge! :S













_

 

This is soooo cool! You should wear it out!


----------



## Vespcat (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks guys! :loveya:  Not sure about wearing it out, if only i were brave enough! C'mon guys I wanna see some more ideas from all of you!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, that is beautiful! YOu are really talented, i want to see more!


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow, if I could apply that eye on myself I'd wear it out. You should be so proud, that looks absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 7, 2005)

Amazing You Nailed This Look Girlie


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 29, 2006)

like it.


----------



## chilidog (Mar 28, 2006)

I love love love the lips.


----------



## ashley_v85 (May 1, 2006)

I loooovvvee that! Great job!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 1, 2006)

I would love to see more of these, I'm not talented enough but I know some of you's could do amazing things! O A++++ Vespcat, that is beautiful!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------



## CopperingOne (Dec 14, 2006)

i can see where that would take awhile..but good job


----------

